

Spam in Facebook Chat - g__g

I had seen people's walls being spammed on facebook, but today I came across spam via chat, the following message popped up from a person on my online friend's(fb chat) list, i asked another friend who i was talking to online and he confirmed it.<p>"whoa.. this is real... i just got a FREE $500 macy's gift card in the mail from this website: givemacys.com "
======
iamdave
Wow, are you kidding me? It came up, to look like it was a friend of yours
when it wasn't?

I hate to practically _dunk_ this in the bud, but that one thing kid made made
me want to Quit Facebook. Can you do me a favor and take screenshots next time
this happens?

I understand Facebook gets a lot of money from advertisers, and with this site
growing insanely everyday it's not a cheap endeavor, but I'm starting to feel
less and less like a user, and more like a customer.

~~~
g__g
It was from a person on my friend's list.

------
swivelmaster
People get their accounts hijacked all the time. No reason to freak out about
it.

edit for clarity: 'people' == people who fall for phishing traps, I assume.

------
zegron
just had the same thing happen to me from a friend. i knew he'd never send me
junk but i looked it up just the same, so i'm going to e-mail him about it.
hopefully he can regain control quickly.

------
BEV
is this for real or what

BULL CRAP

